# Central Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any early news?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Tomorrow man


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy smokes I'm a ratard today. The last day of my 20s and I forgot what day it is. :lol::lol:


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Your dog running this trial?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No sir. Decided against running her @ Minot next weekend. It won't be long though. I believe she will be ready the last of the month, if she doesn't come into heat then.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Who do you have her with ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Clay Bridges.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I heard some big hunts .......


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Jacob....Happy B-Day!!!

Carole


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> I heard some big hunts .......


From what little info I got I gathered it was tough. 



Carole said:


> Hey Jacob....Happy B-Day!!!
> 
> Carole


Thanks Mrs. Carole.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any call backs anyone ? Open,Qual


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Jacob, I have watched your girl, and I really like her. She seems to learn well, can't wait for her to start to run the Derby.

Have a good one.
\
Carole


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> Any call backs anyone ? Open,Qual


I have no info. 



Carole said:


> Jacob, I have watched your girl, and I really like her. She seems to learn well, can't wait for her to start to run the Derby.
> 
> Have a good one.
> \
> Carole


Thanks Mrs. Carole. I'm hoping her big butt will run the end of the month. I maintain she's not worth a flip though. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any word on the Qual?


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

yes - any word on qual or derby?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess EE will give us some updates.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

results posted on ee


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Congratulations to Rick Anderson, Steve Yozamp and of course OLD MO!!

Moses win this weekend qualifies him for the National Open this fall where he will finish his field trial career. A great way to go out at a National!!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrat's Mark on winning the Am with Sugar !! She is hot this year.. And on her boy's birthday.. Oh yeah and 2nd in the Open with Chris.. Nice job guy's..


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Bob Walker and "Booker" with there 2nd. in the AM..


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations to RMR Ebonstars Magic JH on her first derby win! That now puts her on the derby list.

Marty & Lesa


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Cash with the double green and all that got a ribbon.


----------

